# I still don't believe what I saw.



## Epi-do (May 10, 2007)

If only I had a picture to share with everyone!

We were leaving the hospital the other day, and pulled up to a red light.  Right before the light turned green, I looked across the intersection and it took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at.  There was this person (rather "Pat" looking, so not sure if it was a guy or girl) on one of those big road cruiser bikes with saddlebags on it.  Somehow, strapped to the back of the bike, and sticking straight up into the air, was a back board, complete with straps.  I have no idea how it was attached to the bike, or why the rider even had it.  I would like to know though, if there was also a c-collar in one of the saddle bags?


----------



## MMiz (May 10, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> If only I had a picture to share with everyone!
> 
> We were leaving the hospital the other day, and pulled up to a red light.  Right before the light turned green, I looked across the intersection and it took me a few seconds to figure out what I was looking at.  There was this person (rather "Pat" looking, so not sure if it was a guy or girl) on one of those big road cruiser bikes with saddlebags on it.  Somehow, strapped to the back of the bike, and sticking straight up into the air, was a back board, complete with straps.  I have no idea how it was attached to the bike, or why the rider even had it.  I would like to know though, if there was also a c-collar in one of the saddle bags?


That was me... did you wave? :glare:


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 10, 2007)

Maybe, they knew something about their local EMS , and they were prepared "just in case!"....


----------



## BossyCow (May 10, 2007)

Perhaps using it as a sail?


----------



## Epi-do (May 10, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Maybe, they knew something about their local EMS , and they were prepared "just in case!"....



But my question would be, who puts the rider on the board after s/he eats the pavement?  Trust me, the local idiots would do even more damage than local EMS.  LOL!


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 10, 2007)

My first initial thought was, it was a off duty medic retrieving his backboard before another EMS stole it from the ER/EMS dirty utility room....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 11, 2007)

*The PLOT!!*

The plot thickens......Who is that mystery EMT???? h34r:


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 11, 2007)

Now THAT is a serious whacker!! Does anyone know if Jon owns a motorcycle?


----------



## medman123 (May 11, 2007)

The backboard is ther so when he wipes out on the freeway, the EMT wont have to use theirs (hes just being nice)


----------

